# Nassau , Bahamas



## gnipgnop (Mar 23, 2014)

We are thinking of making an exchange for anytime Aug. - Oct. 2015.  I hardly think I could get into Harborside........ so what would be the next best resort to search for?  I would need 2 BR and would prefer Gold Crown, if possible.  Any suggestions?  This will be our first visit to the Bahamas.  Thanks guys!


----------



## herillc (Mar 23, 2014)

gnipgnop said:


> We are thinking of making an exchange for anytime Aug. - Oct. 2015.  I hardly think I could get into Harborside........ so what would be the next best resort to search for?  I would need 2 BR and would prefer Gold Crown, if possible.  Any suggestions?  This will be our first visit to the Bahamas.  Thanks guys!



If you use your sbp week to trade into hra, especially for sep & oct, it will not be that difficult. If your sbp week is a 2br, set up an ongoing search asap.
I have seen "Land Or" resort in atlantis, but have never stayed there.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 24, 2014)

herillc said:


> If you use your sbp week to trade into hra, especially for sep & oct, it will not be that difficult. If your sbp week is a 2br, set up an ongoing search asap.
> I have seen "Land Or" resort in atlantis, but have never stayed there.



What is "Land Or"?    

What about Paradise Island Beach Club #0983 in RCI inventory?  Have you seen this one or been there?  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah, now I know what those buildings are.  You walk past them if you go around the marina from Harborside to Atlantis on foot.

http://www.clublandor.com/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ise_Island_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ise_Island_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html

Erm, yeah, use the SBP week and put in an ongoing request for HRA.


----------



## Janann (Mar 24, 2014)

@gnipgnop:  I stayed at Paradise Island Beach Club last summer, and my review is posted in the resort reviews here on TUG.  Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Janann.  I did read your review and now I think I'll pass on that one unless none of my other on-going requests are filled.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 19, 2014)

We received a large 1BR last Oct at Harborside trading with the Hyatt Sunset Harbor.The weather  was beautiful and resort uncrowded.  It was an ongoing request and came through within a couple months.


----------



## Fawnham (Jun 12, 2014)

*Baha Mar*

If you can wait until December, 2014, Baha Mar will be open in Nassau at Cable beach.  It has several hotel chains.  I have heard it will be the "Riviera of the Caribbean". www.bahamar.com


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 3, 2014)

We traded for a Cable Beach timeshare in December hoping to visit Baha Mar. We also added a few nights at Atlantis. We've been there several times and we're really looking forward to going back.


----------



## Larry (Jul 4, 2014)

herillc said:


> If you use your sbp week to trade into hra, especially for sep & oct, it will not be that difficult. If your sbp week is a 2br, set up an ongoing search asap.
> I have seen "Land Or" resort in atlantis, but have never stayed there.



I would not take a chance with Land Or as they recently filed for bankruptcy. Even If they had not filed for bankruptcy their ratings were terrible. In addition Land Or is adjacent to Atlantis but has nothing to do with them with no usage privalages.


----------

